# james green



## james green (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi All We have just found this site seems good. we have just retired and we are hoping to move to center portuagal next year but as we cannot sell our house in Gb we would like to rent in portuagal, but we do not seem to get much responce from estate agents so is there aby one out there that could help us?. with thanks james


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi James,
There are loads of houses for rent here in portugal. Which areas in particular are you looking at?
James


----------



## alexmac999 (Nov 2, 2008)

james green said:


> Hi All We have just found this site seems good. we have just retired and we are hoping to move to center portuagal next year but as we cannot sell our house in Gb we would like to rent in portuagal, but we do not seem to get much responce from estate agents so is there aby one out there that could help us?. with thanks james


Hello James and welcome to the forum. If you are interested in the Silver Coast area (Peniche) I can probably help you with renting. [/email]


----------



## janethilton (Nov 16, 2008)

james green said:


> Hi All We have just found this site seems good. we have just retired and we are hoping to move to center portuagal next year but as we cannot sell our house in Gb we would like to rent in portuagal, but we do not seem to get much responce from estate agents so is there aby one out there that could help us?. with thanks james


Hello we can recommend Central Portugal they are excellent, we bought our house through them 5 months ago and I think they do rentals. Email Fatima (she speaks fantastic English) or her partner Hugh who is English or you can email us directly for further info. Good Luck.


----------



## patsy (May 8, 2009)

Hi James i live on the silver coast it is a great place to live drop me your pm email and i will send you some information patsy


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Patsy, this is a bit of an old post original was 7 months ago, so they probably got sorted with a place.


----------

